
Johns Hopkins investigating potential source of resistant pathogens: US farms - chaostheory
http://www.jhu.edu/jhumag/0609web/farm.html
======
LogicHoleFlaw
_one microbe can acquire genetic material from another microbe, even a microbe
of a much different type, then incorporate it in its own genome and thus
acquire resistance to an antibiotic it has not yet even encountered. It's as
if bacteria are capable of downloading resistance from a gene database._

I think an analogy to BitTorrent is more precise. And scarier.

------
dan_the_welder
According to the movie Food Inc. the nasty e coli in meat problem is from feed
lots. It's a new acid resistant strain is harder to kill.

~~~
ams6110
e coli in any form of meat is from contamination of the meat with fecal matter
in the butchering process, is it not?

I assume cooking still kills all strains...

